# Spektrum module SM1000 in futabe PK3



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

I cant seem to get this to bind any more. I have 2 models and tried to use model 3 and bind a SR300 and cant seem to get it to work. I had the receiver working on model 2 and still does. But I want to buy a new one for model 2 and move this to model 4.

I put the bind plug in the receiver (the green light flashes) and I should just push and hold the button on the module to make it bind. (the light on the receiver should turn solid?) 

The light on the module is doing nothing.

It aint working. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Richie95 (Dec 5, 2009)

Try pushing and holding the button on the module and then turn the transmitter on then turn your vehicle on


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

Richie95 said:


> Try pushing and holding the button on the module and then turn the transmitter on then turn your vehicle on


Nope..didn't work. Maybe the transmitter module is no good. It still works on the 2 models I have already. Model 1 I leave blank. Model 2 and 3 work fine. I tried to add a model 3 and no go! Bummer.


----------



## Richie95 (Dec 5, 2009)

Stupid question...is the bind plug in the right way. It doesn't make sense that it will work on one model but not another


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

Richie95 said:


> Stupid question...is the bind plug in the right way. It doesn't make sense that it will work on one model but not another


I haven't been able to bind anything now. I tried to take the receiver from model 2 and bind it to model 4. It didn't work. I have not tried to bind a new one yet.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

MAKE Sure your selected model is in PPM mode NOT PCM


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

I got my 2 cars ready for this weekend I'll try again later. WhenI need to get my asphalt car back on track.


----------

